# Poor guy tied to a tree!



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This poor dog was found today tied to a tree with a sign that said free dog. My trainer is going to evaluate him tonight and I will have more info then. He is about a year old neutered German Shepherd. If you're interested in him let me know. My trainer will be fostering him so he will be getting some training while with her. I am in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Stinkin picture wouldn't load.

rescue.png picture by mycobraracr1 - Photobucket


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful boy! I hope he finds a good home soon! I am sure he is very thankful to all of those that are helping him out! Poor guy!


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful dog! Glad you were able to get him on the road to a new life. Thank you.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I guess the way you have to look at it at least he is found now and has a better chance at a good life. Good luck finding him a home, he is handsome for sure.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

These stories take my breath away.

My boy is at home safe in his crate with the central air adjusted lower so he will be comfortable. When we get home from work & school he will be loved and paid attention too....and this poor boy is tied to a tree with a freaking sign that says FREE.

I'm relieved he's in good hands now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's so handsome :wub: Thank you for helping him out!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. One thing is for sure, he will be well taken care of from here on out.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

He is very pretty. Are they going to check for microchip as well in case this was a prank done by someone on the owners' dogs? These days... I trust people very little. I'm so tempted to ask for him, if not for my 6 months GSD puppy already.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bear L said:


> He is very pretty. Are they going to check for microchip as well in case this was a prank done by someone on the owners' dogs? These days... I trust people very little. I'm so tempted to ask for him, if not for my 6 months GSD puppy already.


I beleive he has by animal control. I will verify that. Thanks for the suggestion. Yeah my 8 month old has stopped me from rescueing a few I have come across recently.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! So glad you could take him in.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful boy. Thanks for saving him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This makes me so sad. I hope he gets the home he deserves.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Courtney said:


> These stories take my breath away.
> 
> My boy is at home safe in his crate with the central air adjusted lower so he will be comfortable. When we get home from work & school he will be loved and paid attention too....and this poor boy is tied to a tree with a freaking sign that says FREE.
> 
> .


Yeah, I think of Hans and his specially-made meals. He probably eats better than some people!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunflowers thanks for cropping and reposting the picture. I had a retard moment earlier and couldn't do it. 

I have a couple capable people interested in him. That's a good thing. We are going to hang onto him for a few days to get an idea of temperment and see who else shows interest so we can match him as best we can. So it's looking like a happy ending for this handsom guy.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

mycobraracr said:


> We are going to hang onto him for a few days to get an idea of temperment and see who else shows interest so we can match him as best we can.


Great idea. It has been my experience that waiting 2-3 weeks before placing a foster gives a somewhat more accurate idea of temperament than what you typically see within the first week or two. 

He is a good looking dog, and you'll get some interest based on that alone. Lucky boy that he has landed within your orbit.
Sheilah


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If his temperament is even half as good as his looks, wow :wub:

I can't believe someone could be so heartless


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> Sunflowers thanks for cropping and reposting the picture. I had a retard moment earlier and couldn't do it.
> 
> I have a couple capable people interested in him. That's a good thing. We are going to hang onto him for a few days to get an idea of temperment and see who else shows interest so we can match him as best we can. So it's looking like a happy ending for this handsom guy.


My pleasure. 
I can't wait to hear more about this dog, and what the trainer says about him.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I've said it before....sometimes I really hate people!

Thank you for taking this boy in and saving his life!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I would be looking around to make sure that somebody is not missing their dog.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> I would be looking around to make sure that somebody is not missing their dog.


He is not chipped. He did have a tag on but all the numbers were ground off. The PD is working on that for a couple different reasons. Untill then he is with us. 

He has zero training, is dog reactive and obviously was not socialized. He is aloof to strangers but loving once he gets comfortable with you. He has a decent food drive but loved the tug. He completely ignored the ball. 

Needless to say I'm in love with this guy. He is awesome. Very trainable and worth giving a chance to. He is going to stay with us for a few weeks or more untill we can get to know him better. While with us he will be getting training and socializing. I have more pictures that I will post later.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> Needless to say I'm in love with this guy. He is awesome. Very trainable and worth giving a chance to. He is going to stay with us for a few weeks or more untill we can get to know him better. While with us he will be getting training and socializing. I have more pictures that I will post later.


Uh-oh...thought he was staying with your trainer?
I sense a foster fail in the near future


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Uh-oh...thought he was staying with your trainer?
> I sense a foster fail in the near future


Haha he is with her tonight. I am trying to figure out if I can keep him though haha. My trainer and the secretary of schutzhund club are also contemplating keeping him. He will not have a hard time being placed thats for sure. Although he might be better with me because my dog (the only female) was the only dog he seemed to get along with. For now anyway. We are working on that.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Just some more pictures. 

Sar.jpg picture by mycobraracr1 - Photobucket


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

What a beautiful boy. He has that "old soul" look about him. Wish I was in a position to give Sasha a brother. He'll for sure be in my thoughts and prayers; wishing him a new beginning and a great, new, life.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just curious..... Did you put the fur saver collar on him?
Or did you find him wearing it?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Uh-oh...thought he was staying with your trainer?
> I sense a foster fail in the near future


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My trainer put the fur saver on him. 

@ Falkosmom- I so badly want to make a smart a** comment that relates to another thread but am resisting haha. 

Anyways he is still at my trainers and doing very well. Tomorrow he will be going out to the schutzhund field and getting some work. He is also enroled in obedience class. We are just treating him as a "club" dog at the moment. Going to train him up and see where we are in a month. At that point we will decide what to do with him. I must say though I am fond of this guy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't believe someone would do that to a dog...what a shame!! He is quite handsome


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> This makes me so sad. I hope he gets the home he deserves.


What line would he be considered? American????


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

llombardo said:


> What line would he be considered? American????


We are thinking a cross between American and WGSL.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

SO glad he is doing well. He looks so worried in that first pic, poor guy. Probably wondering where the heck his human is  He looks well fed...who the heck would do this and why?

What is his temperament like?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> SO glad he is doing well. He looks so worried in that first pic, poor guy. Probably wondering where the heck his human is  He looks well fed...who the heck would do this and why?
> 
> What is his temperament like?


Very aloof to strangers. After a few treats and a little tug-o-war he was my best friend. Ignored kids all together and we didn't let the too close yet. He is dog reactive and just unsure of new surroundings. He reacted heavily to other male GSD's but wasn't too bad with my girl. They have not interacted too much either. I think after some obedience work and socialization he will be perfect. He seemed to bond to us quickly. I'm thinking it's just because he was actually getting attention and love. He is a little reluctant to go into a crate but will go with little effort. Once in a little barking/whinning for a few minutes and then he was good. Thats all I can think of at the moment. If you can think of anything else just ask.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

I would be very interested in adoptin this boy. PM me your info if you still have him


----------

